# εμβαλάγιο = package



## nickel (Nov 28, 2019)

Σε συζήτηση σε άλλο χώρο μεταφραστών έκανα την εξής καταχώρηση για αυτόν τον όρο που δεν εμφανίζεται στα σύγχρονα λεξικά:

Η λέξη ήταν *εμβαλλάγιον*, από τη γαλλική _emballage_ (=συσκευασία, περιτύλιγμα), που έχει δώσει το πιο διαδεδομένο «αμπαλάζ».
Ο παλιός εξελληνισμός της λέξης χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα για το συσκευασμένο φαρμακευτικό προϊόν. Γραφόταν με δύο λ και σήμερα με ένα, *εμβαλάγιο*.

Η καλύτερη απόδοση είναι *package*:
The wide variety of pharmaceutical solids, liquids, and gasses are packaged in a wide variety of packages. Some of the common primary packages are…
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drug_packaging#Package_forms

Η έκφραση «ανά εμβαλάγιο» φαίνεται από τα παραδείγματα ότι αφορά στο *συσκευασμένο προϊόν*.
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q="ανά+εμβαλάγιο"

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=pharmaceuticals+"per+package"


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2019)

Δεδομένου ότι ο όρος είναι επίσημος και χρησιμοποιείται, είναι περίεργο που δεν λεξικογραφείται.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2019)

Είναι λιγοστές οι αναφορές, ακόμα και σε επίσημα κείμενα. Και πουθενά δεν βρήκα επίσημο ορισμό. Για παράδειγμα, στον ΕΟΦ βρήκα μόνο:

*Οδηγίες για τη τήρηση Βιβλίων Ελέγχου Α' Υλών και Ετοίμων Προϊόντων*
Τοποθέτηση επιγραφής κατά προτίμηση με ερυθρά γράμματα "ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ" σε κάθε εμβαλλάγιο και κάθε παρτίδα. Όλα τα εμβαλλάγια της ίδιας παρτίδας θα λαμβάνουν τον ίδιο αριθμό και ο αριθμός των εμβαλλαγίων θα αναφέρεται σε όλες τις επιγραφές.
https://www.eof.gr/web/guest/variou...articleId=16865&_62_INSTANCE_QbU6_version=1.0

*μέτρα για αποφευχθούν σφάλματα δοσολογίας με τη μεθοτρεξάτη*
τα δισκία μεθοτρεξάτης για εβδομαδιαία χορήγηση θα παρέχονται σε συσκευασίες blister και όχι σε εμβαλάγια/ μπουκάλια (ή σωληνάρια).
https://www.eof.gr/c/document_libra...2c8-8b21-440b-978c-246f572b8c8b&groupId=12225​
Και σε δύο, όλες κι όλες, υπουργικές αποφάσεις:

Η μονογραφία αυτή πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει το βοτανικό όνομα, την προέλευση και το κοινόχρηστο όνομα, αν χρησιμοποιείται στο εμβαλλάγιο και να είναι θεμελιωμένη στη βάση πρόσφατων επιστημονικών δεδομένων.
_Υπουργική απόφαση του 1994_

Στην περίπτωση που τα εισαγόμενα εμβαλάγια ανοίγονται, να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος και εξαεριζόμενος χώρος για ζύγιση.
_Υπουργική απόφαση του 1988_​
Στα παλιά λεξικά οι ορισμοί είναι:
*εμβαλλάγιον* (το) (γαλλ.) νεώτ. δημ. αμπαλάγγιο, συσκευασία εμπορεύματος, δημ. αμπαλλάρισμα 2) συνεκδ. το διά την συσκευασίαν χρήσιμον περικάλυμμα ή κιβώτιον κττ., δημ. αμπαλλάζ 3) ομ. κ. η δαπάνη της συσκευασίας εμπορεύματος.
(Δημητράκος)

*εμβαλλάγιον*, το (εξελληνισμός του γαλλ. emballage) και δημ. αμπαλλάγιο, αμπαλλάρισμα· συσκευασία | συνεκδ. το χρησιμοποιούμενον διά την συσκευασίαν περικάλυμμα (κιβώτιον, δοχείον κ.τ.ό.), κοιν. αμπαλλάζ | (ομ. συνεκδ.) η δαπάνη η απαιτουμένη διά την συσκευασίαν.
(Σταματάκος)​
Δεν πιάνουν, δηλαδή, οι ορισμοί τη σημασία με την οποία φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιείται στη φαρμακοβιομηχανία, δηλ. του *συσκευασμένου προϊόντος*. Αυτός ίσως να είναι και ο λόγος που δεν χρησιμοποιούν τη δική μας λέξη, τη _συσκευασία_, θεωρώντας ότι έτσι μπορούν να κάνουν διάκριση ανάμεσα στο περικάλυμμα και στο περικάλυμμα μαζί με το προϊόν.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2019)

nickel said:


> ...
> Στα παλιά λεξικά οι ορισμοί είναι:*εμβαλλάγιον* (το) (γαλλ.) νεώτ. δημ. αμπαλάγγιο, συσκευασία εμπορεύματος, δημ. αμπαλλάρισμα 2) συνεκδ. το διά την συσκευασίαν χρήσιμον περικάλυμμα ή κιβώτιον κττ., δημ. αμπαλλάζ 3) ομ. κ. η δαπάνη της συσκευασίας εμπορεύματος.
> (Δημητράκος)​


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 28, 2019)

Η δική μου θεωρία είναι ότι όσοι χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο αναφέρονται στην _εξωτερική συσκευασία _(outer packaging ή secondary container), κυρίως τα χαρτόκουτα μέσα στα οποία διακινούνται τα φάρμακα, σε αντιδιαστολή με τη _στοιχειώδη συσκευασία _(immediate packaging ή primary container), δηλαδή το υλικό που έρχεται σε επαφή με το ίδιο το φάρμακο. Δεν έχω όμως αποδείξεις για να τη στηρίξω...


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2019)

Στηρίζω εν μέρει τον ορισμό μου («συσκευασμένο προϊόν») στα αρκετά παραδείγματα με τιμή ανά εμβαλάγιο.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 28, 2019)

Σωστά, συμφωνώ μ' αυτό - αλλά συσκευασμένο σε τι; Είναι πολύπλοκη η συσκευασία των φαρμάκων.


----------

